#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Mu Nen в Москве

## Ersh

Пробудет здесь до 27 - го ориентировочно.
Надо:
Напоить брата чаем
Снабдить литературой
Показать центры

Предложение - чай - среда/четверг, Эрмитаж (он рядом работает).
Книжные магазины - суббота.
Это воскресенье мы с ним забили для посещения Дальма-са
Какие будут предложения от других центров?

В общем, надо загрузить армянского брата по полной :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Гамлета надо отыскать, шо б он не чувствовал национальной неповторимости -)
Подтянусь наверное к воскресенью ..

----------


## Ersh

Значит так!
Чай в среду (то-есть сегодня), ориентировочно в 19. 30.
Я часов с 15. 00 буду вне интернета, так что с Mu Nen-ом буду контачить по мобильному.
Кто хочет подойти - соорганизуйтесь с Шаманом, плз.

----------


## Alex

Постараюсь подойти, если не сильно задержат на работе.
 :Confused:

----------


## ullu

среда это сегодня или вчера ?
позвоните мне плз, я все телефоны потеряла! а!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Шаман

Место зарезервировал с 19.30 на 2-2.5 часа. Наверное, таки лучше собираться к 20.00.
Среда - это сегодня пока ещё.
Тань, у меня только твой домашний. Мой мобильник - в ПС.

----------


## Ersh

Ок, встречаемся в 20. 00. В 19. 50 у главного входа я жду Mu Nen-а.

----------


## Ersh

Прощаемся на Пушке.
Ullu, Шаман, Mu Nen

----------


## Шаман

Фотограф пожелал остаться неизвестным.

----------


## Банзай

Хорошо помунэнили -)))
Гостюшка-то детина не маленький, во как полезно пребывать вне мысли -)

----------


## Борис

Таня разбогатеет - не узнал...  :Wink:

----------


## Mu Nen

Огомное спасибо, ребята!!!
Здорово посидели! Все было просто суперски!!!
Незабываемо! 
И чай был отменным. И Шаман шаманил над чаем преотменно :Smilie:  Мне даже показалось, что чай под его руками преобразился и стал много вкуснее  :Smilie: 
Ullu - просто очаровательна! Ну а Ersh - что тут скажешь... веселый и очень добрый человек. Кто то умный сказал - слово высказанное  - ложь  :Smilie:  Действительно словами не предать как было здорово пить чай и  беседовать с вами, ребята!
Еще раз, СПАСИБО!
С уважением,
Mu Nen.

----------

